# Mojito Cubes (Quick and easy mojitos)



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Been reading the mojitos thread and thought that i would share my method for quick and easy mojitos (im the only one who drinks them usually and this allows me a mojito anytime)

Make yourself some sugar syrup (dissolve as much sugar as you can in hot water and leave to go cold, some sugar will appear in the bottom, just pour off the liquid from the top) get yourself lots of fresh mint and crush it in a pestle and mortar along with some lime rind. Juice a couple of limes. Mix together sugar syrup, mint and lime juice together into a sort of slushy paste and pour into ice cube trays (large ones) and freeze. These mojitio cubes will keep for months in the freezer.

When you want a mojito take a glass, add however much rum you like and throw in a couple of mojito cubes. Pour over soda or sparkling water (at room temperature because you want the cubes to melt) leave for about 5 or 10mins, as the cubes melt they will chill your soda and also make your mojito, finally stir and add a few plain ice cubes. Enjoy!


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks for the tip..


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

That Sir is a fargin' great idea! Thanks! :tu


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice idea. Can you give me some ballpark measurements on the hot water, sugar, and mint?


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

That's a good idea, but whenever I've frozen the simple syrup it had a tendency to stay a little bit liquid so that if it was not kept level in the freezer some would drip out of the container.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> That's a good idea, but whenever I've frozen the simple syrup it had a tendency to stay a little bit liquid so that if it was not kept level in the freezer some would drip out of the container.


Never had that problem here, maybe the mint helps hold it together or my freezer is slightly colder than yours?


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Warren said:


> Nice idea. Can you give me some ballpark measurements on the hot water, sugar, and mint?


Sugar syrup is basically as much sugar as you can disolve into hot water, i just boil some water then add sugar teaspoon at a time until no more will dissolve. THe mint i crush up a big handful of leaves then mix with the syrup to form a slushy paste which goes into the cubes tray. I have never really measured any quantities, i just make up a batch and throw away what i cant freeze.

Just to let you knwo i find that 2 large cubes or 3 small cubes is about the right ammount to use with 1/2pint soda and 50ml rum


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

caskwith said:


> Sugar syrup is basically as much sugar as you can disolve into hot water, i just boil some water then add sugar teaspoon at a time until no more will dissolve.


The bar/restaurant style of simple syrup is 2 to 1, sugar to water


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

caskwith said:


> Been reading the mojitos thread and thought that i would share my method for quick and easy mojitos (im the only one who drinks them usually and this allows me a mojito anytime)
> 
> Make yourself some sugar syrup (dissolve as much sugar as you can in hot water and leave to go cold, some sugar will appear in the bottom, just pour off the liquid from the top) get yourself lots of fresh mint and crush it in a pestle and mortar along with some lime rind. Juice a couple of limes. Mix together sugar syrup, mint and lime juice together into a sort of slushy paste and pour into ice cube trays (large ones) and freeze. These mojitio cubes will keep for months in the freezer.
> 
> When you want a mojito take a glass, add however much rum you like and throw in a couple of mojito cubes. Pour over soda or sparkling water (at room temperature because you want the cubes to melt) leave for about 5 or 10mins, as the cubes melt they will chill your soda and also make your mojito, finally stir and add a few plain ice cubes. Enjoy!


This would make great popsicles as well....:r

Nice idea ....:tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> This would make great popsicles as well....:r
> 
> Nice idea ....:tu


That would put the kiddos to sleep quick.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

RPB67 said:


> This would make great popsicles as well....:r
> 
> Nice idea ....:tu





Kayak_Rat said:


> That would put the kiddos to sleep quick.


Hardly - all that sugar would keep them bouncing off the walls until 3am.
(Remember, the "popsicle" part is non-alcoholic).


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Beagle Boy said:


> The bar/restaurant style of simple syrup is 2 to 1, sugar to water


i seem to remember reading that somewhere. Im too lazy to get out sclaes/jugs etc. 

Anything for an easy life!


----------

